# Android 4.0 Mini PC - USB Size



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Anybody have any experience with one of these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-MK802-1GB-Mini-Android-4-0-PC-Google-TV-Box-1-5Ghz-Wirelss-HDMI-/330770254548?var=

Looks pretty cool and it's about the size of a USB flash drive.


----------

